

Taksim Solidarity Press Release 5 June 2013 - lifeguard
http://cryptome.org/2013/06/taksim-solidarity.htm

======
lifeguard
"Her is some first hand report that came in on another list, source should be
trusted, as the sender cooperates with EDRi "

<http://cryptome.org/2013/06/turkey-situation.htm>

"Soon, I know, religious reactionaries (not all religious people are
reactionary) will attack demonstrators."

